# AIB / EBS radio silence perception



## Bikini Widow (28 Nov 2017)

Is it just me or is the silence from AIB/EBS deafening?

e.g. BOI and KBC have all made moves of some sort

Does anyone know if any sort of firm deadline has been agreed for a practical response from AIB/EBS ?

Many thanks,
BW


----------



## ryflava (28 Nov 2017)

Believe me BOI are making all the right noises to the media etc.. but that's all they are doing Don't be fooled by the so called extra 6000 customers being compensated..


----------



## Nationaldude (1 Dec 2017)

Received another 28 day letter in the post yesterday.....they're still sorry they have no further update.


----------



## Ninibopp (1 Dec 2017)

Got my second 28 day letter yesterday also. We weren't on a tracker but had the 3.2 clause in the T&Cs. Not sure how things will play out for those of us in this cohort of customers!!


----------



## skinnylegs (1 Dec 2017)

ryflava said:


> Believe me BOI are making all the right noises to the media etc.. but that's all they are doing Don't be fooled by the so called extra 6000 customers being compensated..


Hi Ryflava, 
        is it that you just dont believe there are an extra 6000 customers being compensated, or do have evidence of this.


----------



## Nationaldude (1 Dec 2017)

Received another letter today saying we're not impacted.


----------



## Ninibopp (1 Dec 2017)

Nationaldude

What was your specific scenario? Were you on a tracker or a fixed originally?


----------



## Nationaldude (1 Dec 2017)

Always on tracker from day one we never fixed


----------



## Ninibopp (4 Dec 2017)

When did you take out your mortgage? I think this affects people between 2006 and 2009...can't be totally sure though.


----------



## Nationaldude (5 Dec 2017)

We took out the mortgage Dec'07, stayed on tracker from day one we never fixed for any amount of time, the letter said although we weren't impacted that our a/c would still be analysed further and they will make a final decision in due course...and that will be their final answer.


----------



## Wardy7 (5 Dec 2017)

All Tracker mortgages are included in the review.

I’m confused as to what you’re hoping for if you never lost yours?


----------



## Nationaldude (6 Dec 2017)

I'm not hoping for anything I just want to make sure I wasn't overcharged, it's not only fixed to tracker mortgages that were affected.


----------



## PJDCol (6 Dec 2017)

KBC have not contacted one customer and have been telling people they will most likely miss the end of year deadline. That's their 2nd deadline missed.


----------



## Ninibopp (14 Dec 2017)

Has anyone heard from AIB yet? They are very quiet!!!


----------



## moneymakeover (15 Dec 2017)

I got a letter asking me to be patient

After waiting 7 years


----------



## james j (15 Dec 2017)

Bernard Byrne trying to get government to sell shares. I wonder why?


----------



## Bikini Widow (16 Dec 2017)

Seems Monday might be interesting

https://www.irishtimes.com/business...sands-more-tracker-cases-identified-1.3328897


"It is understood that the banks have until the close of business on Monday to submit updated figures. There were indications on Friday that the industry figure for impacted mortgage holders may breach the 30,000 level as a result, including more than 7,000 cases resolved in 2010"


Best wishes,
BW


----------



## Nprice (16 Dec 2017)

Got a second letter yestetday saying they are dealing with my questions re mortgage and will keep me updated every 28 days. Still no mortgage related documents sent out and it is a month since I requested them. Is there any update on whether customers who were not offered a tracker pre Oct 2008, fixed for a period of time and were again not offered a tracker rate?


----------



## moneymakeover (18 Dec 2017)

Any more updates today? From Aib?


Bikini Widow said:


> Seems Monday might be interesting
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/business...sands-more-tracker-cases-identified-1.3328897
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikini Widow (19 Dec 2017)

Looks like no real AIB/EBS break through if government are saying only 30k in total are seen as impacted post submission deadline. 

https://www.irishexaminer.com/irela...gage-scandal-says-paschal-donohoe-464682.html


Best wishes,
BW


----------



## moneymakeover (19 Dec 2017)

Fast one by Aib


----------



## SaySomething (19 Dec 2017)

Bikini Widow said:


> Looks like no real AIB/EBS break through if government are saying only 30k in total are seen as impacted post submission deadline.
> 
> https://www.irishexaminer.com/irela...gage-scandal-says-paschal-donohoe-464682.html
> 
> ...


I would take that report with a pinch of salt. The banks had until yesterday to report numbers to the Central Bank of redress since October. They have until year end to give a report on identified customers. This 'exclusive' was published in the Irish Examiner overnight, I can see it was placed online over 8 hours ago now. There is no way the Minister had access to any of those figures and it's all just pure speculation until the end of the year. This report by the Central Bank on Wednesday only relates to the progress since October as far as I know, and is details of redressed acounts. It's not a full report into identified accounts.


----------



## Ninibopp (19 Dec 2017)

Still no word from AIB as to whether we are impacted despite receiving two letters stating that we are in the review. What I do find curious however is when I checked my mortgage online there seems to be an interest refund of €300 with a reference of 2009-2016. Do I take this to mean that this is our redress?? I would not be impressed. We have clause 3.2 in our t&cs stating we should have been offered a tracker at the end of our fixed. Has anyone any thoughts on this?


----------

